# [PROBLEM] HP Pavillion DV6700 After Successfull Bios Update



## trilink07 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello techguys out there, I know that there are lots of you here. I need your help I'm pleading. I''ll have hp pavillion dv6700 notebook almost a year from now and it works perfectly. After I updated my bios successfully into the latest version 07-2008 F.58 a Winflash type bios update it will automatically and properly shutdown. after that I turned on my lappy and problems occured and the problem was laptop is still turned on and have no display, I checkd the hdd led and saw nothing, I've done almost all method,remove the ram, remove hdd, remove cmos battery, but nothings happen the problem was still occured everytime I turned on my laptop. Plaese help me guys. Give me some advice. Thanks more power.


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi,

Start the computer and choose the function key for (BIOS) Setup.
On the Exit tab there should be an option to Load Default Settings.
Exit, Saving changes.


----------



## trilink07 (Nov 29, 2009)

I cant enter the bios setup becasue my laptop has no display even in the POST process. I press the function button for the bios setup many times but no response its still black screen with no display. This problem occured after I updated the bios into the latest version. I suspected that my bios-rom was corrupted. Please help me guys.


----------



## trilink07 (Nov 29, 2009)

Is there any method I can reflash the bios-rom back to the original version? Please give some idea what to do.


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Does it work with an external monitor?

Troubleshooting Black Screen Displays with No Error Messages During Startup or Boot: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ry&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=ca&product=3636595&lang=en


----------



## trilink07 (Nov 29, 2009)

I tried it already to use external with my crt monitor, but same problem still be there. No display but the power still on. I will to go with your link given. Thanks


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello trilink07

What was the reason for updating your bios?

What has happened here is called a bad flash and it may be possible to recover this. The process is called crisis recovery.

What you will need to get is a usb floppy disk drive and a good old fashioned formated floppy disk. There is a way of doing this with a usb pen drive or from a cd but I have had no success with either.

You can pick up cheap usb floppy drives on ebay.

The process involves downloading a small program that will format and write the files to a floppy disk using a host pc. You will replace the bios file written by the program with your bios file. Connect the floppy drive to the laptop, then hold down two keys on your laptop while starting it. This will start the process of reflashing the bios and at the end of the process your lappy should restart itself and operate as normal.

The process only works for Phoenix bios which most HP lappys have. It would help if you could confirm this but dont worry if you cant.

You will need the latest bios file, not the winflash tool.

So, what do you want to do?


----------



## trilink07 (Nov 29, 2009)

assuming that i have had all the requirements like usb floppy drive attached to my laptop and i will boot it, what two keys should i press so that the tiny program stored in the floppy disk will boot? please tell me....fortunately i have phoenix bios


----------



## trilink07 (Nov 29, 2009)

HarvMan said:


> Does it work with an external monitor?
> 
> Troubleshooting Black Screen Displays with No Error Messages During Startup or Boot: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ry&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=ca&product=3636595&lang=en


sir this method you given to me doesnt work, is there any more idea you can give?...thanks anyway


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi trilink07

This is the method you will need to use -

*Step 1.*

1. Get yourself a USB floppy drive and a formatted floppy disk. 
2. Go to HP web site, find your laptop model, go to the bios section and download the latest bios file. (bios file, not winflash)
3. Make a folder on your desktop called Bios.
4. Save your downloaded bios file to this folder called Bios.

*Step 2.*

1. To format and set up your floppy disc a small program called 268076.exe is used (*Download File Here*). Download the program to your desktop Bios folder.Connect your usb floppy drive with floppy disc to the working computer and run this program.
2. When the program opens there should be a tick in the box for the option “Writing on Floppy”. Click OK.
3. The program will write some files onto the floppy. BIOS.WPH, MINIDOS.SYS and PHLASH16.
4. On the floppy disc delete the file BIOS.WPH. Copy your bios file onto the floppy.
5. Now rename your bios file to BIOS.WPH, yes that’s in capitals.
6. Now go and connect your floppy drive to the dead laptop and follow these instructions.

*Step 3.*

1. Take out battery.
2. Pull out ac power cord.
3. Press Fn+B keys together.
4. Keep holding keys Fn+B pressed, connect ac power cord. 
5. Keep holding Fn+B keys pressed, then press power button.

The floppy disk light goes on and after a few seconds or so the bios image is reading, you will hear the floppy drive writing to the disc, you might hear a series of beeps as well this is normal, you can now let Fn+B keys go. After that there is no activity of any kind for about 20 seconds or so. *DO NOTHIHG - WAIT!* Bios image is writing, if all goes well the laptop will reboot itself and you should find yourself at the POST screen. 
Let’s see what happens!


----------



## trilink07 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks man, i appreciate your immediate response. I will try the procedure you have given to me. Hope this will work. . .I will buy usb floppy drive tommorow. Thanks a lot man.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Cool

Once you get the drive let me know and we will work at this to get you up and running.


----------



## trilink07 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll have the usb floppy drive now and a floppy disk. But I have a problem where to download a Bioflash compatible to my laptop. I visited hp website but there's no other available, its only a Winphflash. Can you help me where to find? Thanks


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok trilink07

The *.exe *you downloaded from the HP web site, run this, when it starts up it will go through the agreement etc and come to a window called *Location to Save Files*. In the text box where it says *Save files in folder:* something like - C:\SWSetup\SP*** click next and it will extract the files to this location.

If you run this .exe on another machine other than an HP Pavillion DV6700 is should terminate the process with a pop up _*This BIOS is not for your notebook PC*_. The files will still have been extracted to that location. If the flashing process asks you to proceed, cancel this process. As I said the files will have still been extracted to that location.

Another way, if you have *Winrar* installed, then extract using the _*extract to* _option.

Open the folder called SWSetup, then open up the folder SP****, inside that folder you should find your BIOS file it will end in the extension *.WPH*, this is the bios file you need.

Now ask yourself this - The bios file you downloaded, is this the correct file that supports your operating system (XP,VISTA etc) and processor i.e. Intel or AMD? This is very important!


----------



## trilink07 (Nov 29, 2009)

too bad for me, I have installed windows 7 ultimate in my laptop before the problem occurred. Is it ok to continue to flash my bios rom now using your method? please give me advice...


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok trilink07

Download the version for Windows 7 and your CPU from HP, then follow the instructions as per post #14 to obtain the .WPH file, then carry out the bios flash


----------



## trilink07 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry for not having a response immediately man, I'm a little bit busy in my job. I'll already did what you've teach me reflashing the bios using external usb floppy drive. But i think it did not work because when i hold the win+B button, i heard lot of beeps for a long period of time, as ive observed it takes up to 1hour and nothings happen, the beeps still be there and do not reboot itself. What should i do mean?
I think its because my OS Windows 7 did meet the bios requirements which is for windows vista only. Now my problem was that how can I find a bios update compatible to windows 7. I checked hp support but they dont have the latest bios update compatible to windows 7 yet. Please help me man. I really miss my laptop.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

> i think it did not work because when i hold the win+B button


The procedure is to hold down Fn+B not win+B


> Step 3.
> 
> 1. Take out battery.
> 2. Pull out ac power cord.
> ...


The Vista bios should work ok. You must follow the instruction and actions as instructed to the letter.


----------



## trilink07 (Nov 29, 2009)

hey nightshift are you still there...sorry for not having updated in this thread im really busy in my work...i did what you have instructed to me in step 3, but i think there's nothing happen. because when i press the fn+B button together before and after i connect the ac cord, there will no beeps in my laptop occured, and the USB FDD will never power up, unlike when i press the win+B button there will be only one beep and after that the USB FDD lights on, read the data in the floppy disk but later on, no sign of changes in my laptop will happen. there still no beeps, no reboot will happen. what should i do? i did already exactly all your instructions...


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

OK
Some systems may require a different key combination. If Fn + B doesn’t work try: Fn + Esc, WinLogo + B (which you have tried but try again) and WinLogo + Esc. Try these boot block keystrokes and see what happens.


----------

